# [gdm] Fluxbox se lance pas completement (résolu)

## lepiou

Bonjour a tous

Je possede gdm 2.6.0.4 et lorsque je lance fluxbox, j'ai un ecran gris, environ 15/20 secondes apres j'ai mon fond d'ecran qui apparait puis ca reste bloqué ici.

Je ne peux pas faire de clique droit pour avoir le menu ni rien d'autre, je n'ai meme pas la barre en bas.

Je signale que lorsque je lance via xdm ca passe tres bien

Merci de m'aider  :Smile: Last edited by lepiou on Thu Dec 09, 2004 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marvin rouge

tu peux commencer par regarder si tu as des erreurs dans tes log. Par exemple 

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 De cette manière, tu pourras déterminer si c'est un problème de souris, ou de carte vidéo ... Si ce n'est pas ca, je ne connais pas fluxbox mais peut-être qu'il te crée un fichier de log itou. Regarde dedans.

----------

## Tassou

tu serais pas en UTF-8 par hasard ?

----------

## lepiou

Euh peu etre, je peux savoir comment   :Embarassed: 

Et je dois mettre quoi a la place ?

----------

## Trevoke

Ben, euh.

Comment tu lances fluxbox?

Montre-nous ton .xinitrc ...

----------

## lepiou

```
jeremy@Gentoo jeremy $ cat .xinitrc 

#!/bin/sh

# This file was created by ROX-Session.

# Step 1: Set up any environment variables you want here.

if [ -d "${HOME}/bin" ]; then

        PATH="${HOME}/bin:${PATH}"

        export PATH

fi

# Step 2: Try to run ROX-Session. If it works, stop right here                                                   .

if [ -x "/usr/share/ROX-Session/AppRun" ]; then

        exec "/usr/share/ROX-Session/AppRun" -w

fi

# Step 3: It didn't work. Try to provide a failsafe login so t                                                   he user

# can fix things.

# Load a window manager. Keep trying until we find one that wo                                                   rks!

for wm in sawfish sawmill enlightenment wmaker icewm blackbox                                                    fluxbox metacity          kwin kwm fvwm2 fvwm 4Dwm twm; do

  if [ -x "`which $wm`" ]; then break; fi;

done

"$wm" &

xmessage -file - << END

.xsession: failed to run /usr/share/ROX-Session/AppRun - maybe                                                    you moved or deleted it?

I'll try to give you an xterm and a filer window instead - try                                                    to find

and run ROX-Session to fix the problem. Close the xterm to log                                                   out.

If all else fails, delete your .xsession and .xinitrc files to                                                    get the

system defaults.

Report any problems to <tal197@users.sourceforge.net>.

Good luck!

END

rox &

exec xterm

```

----------

## lepiou

```
jeremy@Gentoo jeremy $ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

```

----------

## Trevoke

```
cd ~

mv .xinitrc .xinitrc.bak

echo "startfluxbox" > .xinitrc

startx
```

----------

## lepiou

Avec startx, kmd, xdm ca passe sans probleme mais gdm coince :/

----------

## Trevoke

Bah xinit alors.

----------

## lepiou

J'ai modifié ce que tu as dis mais c'est pareil :/

----------

## Trevoke

gdm coince comment?

et puis, euh, attends, mon esprit se reveille..

En theorie la, quand tu fais startx a partir de la ligne de commande, c'est pas gdm qui se lance mais fluxbox.. Remarque que je ne me suis jamais servi d'un graphical login. Tu as mix gdm dans ton /etc/rc.conf?

----------

## lepiou

oui bien sur il est dans rc.conf

Mais j'ai expliqué dans mon premier post comment ca coince, la session se lance, j'ai un ecran gris, 15/20 secondes plus tard apparait le fond d'ecran et ca en reste la, je n'ai pas la barre des tache et je ne peux pâs faire de clic droit pour afficher mon menu

----------

## bosozoku

Utilise le fichier /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/custom.desktop

Il lis directement ton fichier ~/.xsession.

Donc : 

```
echo "startfluxbox" > ~/.xsession
```

----------

## lepiou

```
jeremy@Gentoo jeremy $ cat /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/custom.desktop 

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

# The names/descriptions should really be better

Name=Fluxbox    

Comment=startfluxbox

Exec=startfluxbox

# The "custom" Exec is a very special one and is handled specially in

# the Xsession script and just runs "~/.xsession" directly

Icon=

Type=Application

```

Et j'ai fais le echo "startfluxbox" > ~/.xsession mais ca change rien :/

----------

## theturtle123

un petit coup de up car je rencontre le même problème depuis un passage à xorg 6.8...

avec gdm, fluxbox se lance, mon fond d'écran apparait, la souris bouge, rien n'est planté

par contre je ne peux pas utiliser mes raccourcis clavier, avoir le menu à la souris et la barre des taches n'apparait pas...

si je le lance autrement (kdm, startx), ça boot en 0.001s comme à son habitude...

j'ai essayé de regarder des logs à droite à gauche (xorg, gdm, xdm...) mais aucune erreur dedans

sur mon portable, avec le même xorg le même gdm et le même fluxbox, je n'ai aucun problème...

dans les deux cas j'utilise mon .xsession et une custom session pour le lancer

mystère   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Tassou

je vous suggere à nouveau de vous pencher sur un eventuel probleme avec de l'utf-8.

Selon comment votre localisation est faite, commencez par changer le UTF-8 par ... ce que vous voulez mais pas UTF-8 (j'ai rien contre, bien au contraire). Puis recommencez l'experience pour voir si ca va pas mieux.

bon courage.

----------

## theturtle123

*a priori* je ne suis pas en UTF-8

j'ai la même conf sur deux machines (portable + workstation)

et dans un cas ça charge impeccablement, dans l'autre non   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> *a priori* je ne suis pas en UTF-8
> 
> j'ai la même conf sur deux machines (portable + workstation)
> 
> et dans un cas ça charge impeccablement, dans l'autre non  

 Il y a un bug avec la dernière version stable de fluxbox en ce qui concerne l'encodage : cela m'avait causé quelques soucis.

Je croyais pourtant que le problème se limitait au menu.

Soit vous essayez de virer tous les caractères non-commun iso-utf de vos fichiers de conf fluxbox, soit vous installez la version 'tilchardée' qui résoud ce problème (la 0.9.10-r4 je crois).

EDIT : Une nouvelle version de fluxbox est apparue dans portage : la 0.9.11

Enjoy !

----------

## theturtle123

le problème est spécifique à gdm donc ce n'est pas un problème de fluxbox...

flux se lance sans aucun problèmes à partir de startx ou même kdm donc... pour moi c'est plutot un problème de gdm

----------

## yoyo

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> le problème est spécifique à gdm donc ce n'est pas un problème de fluxbox...
> 
> flux se lance sans aucun problèmes à partir de startx ou même kdm donc... pour moi c'est plutot un problème de gdm

 Arf !!! J'ai lu trop vite ...    :Embarassed: 

Il me semble avoir déja vu un problème similaire avec gdm où la solution était de placer l'encodage de gdm à "locale"  je crois.

J'essaie de retrouver le post en question ...

Voila :  *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> il faut que tu configures gdm pour qu'il utilise la langue locale du système ( et ne choisis pas francais, par exemple). et après ca devrait mieux aller.

 

Extrait de https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=261030

Peut-être un début de piste ...

----------

## lepiou

je regarde ca merci

----------

## theturtle123

je regarde aussi merci yoyo   :Wink: 

----------

## lepiou

Yes ca fonctionne pour moi ! 

J'ai mis la langue de gdm en System defaut

Merci beaucoup   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *lepiou wrote:*   

> Yes ca fonctionne pour moi ! 
> 
> J'ai mis la langue de gdm en System defaut
> 
> Merci beaucoup  

 

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

PS : Solution trouvée en 1 mnute grâce à la fonction "Rechercher" ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## theturtle123

on a pas du avoir les mêmes critères de recherche...

j'ai mis "gdm fluxbox" hier soir et j'ai pas vu de solutions là dessus   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

il est vraiment trop fort ce yoyo et sa fonction search  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> on a pas du avoir les mêmes critères de recherche...
> 
> j'ai mis "gdm fluxbox" hier soir et j'ai pas vu de solutions là dessus  

 

Quelle drôle d'idée ???

Je te cite :  *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> le problème est spécifique à gdm donc ce n'est pas un problème de fluxbox...
> 
> flux se lance sans aucun problèmes à partir de startx ou même kdm donc... pour moi c'est plutot un problème de gdm

 

 :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## theturtle123

exact  

mea culpa   :Embarassed: 

je me disais juste que ça pouvait être le couplage des deux qui pouvait être en cause 

 :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 :Mr. Green: 

Hi hi !!  Je charriai, c'est tout.

 :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

j'avais bien compris   :Laughing: 

c'était juste pour avoir le dernier mot, niark   :Exclamation: 

----------

## yoyo

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> j'avais bien compris  
> 
> c'était juste pour avoir le dernier mot, niark   

 

Ah !! Juste pour ça ...

Alors c'est OK ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## lepiou

Pourtant je l'avais utilisé la fonction rechercher avant de poster, je le fait toujours   :Embarassed: 

En tout cas merci encore

----------

